# MTT/Zander



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

There seems to be a lot a buzz about both the Tilson Thomas and the Zander Mahler cycles. I probably have more Mahler than I need, but want to sample these to see how they match up to my previous favorites. So my question for all the Mahler mavens is: if you had to select one to show MTT and Zander at their best, which symphony would you pick from each?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

MTT 4 and Zander 6 or 9?

I dunno anymore, I gave up on them ages ago.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't know Zander's Mahler that well, but I really like MTT's Mahler 7. It's big on _clarity_, which is particularly vital in the manic final movement of that symphony to prevent it from sounding like a big mess.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Meaghan. Are you referring to MTT's London, San Francisco or perhaps both?


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestion of the MTT 7th. I need to give the 7th another chance.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I've heard the SFSO MTT 7th. It's quite good, especially, as Meaghan pointed out, in the last movement. I think it's the only time in the whole cycle I've really heard MTT let the brass loose in his Mahler cycle, which makes for a genuinely thrilling coda.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

I recently bought Das Lied von der Erde with MTT. It is my first recording with him, so I cannot judge the whole set. But I have some problems with it:
1) the tenor is struggling both with the orchestra and with German language
2) the tenor is placed too up-frontal by the engeneers
3) the brass is sometimes too bright, not blended with the orchestra.
Maybe it is better on SACD.


----------

